# Superfast V...



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi to all!!!

I'm looking for drawings, plans complete with frames drawings of the ferry "Superfast V" in order to buld a RC model...

Can you help me?

I've sent a mail to the Superfast Company... but I'ven't receved any answers...

Best Regards.

Roberto.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry I can't help, Roberto, but try finding who the builders were and writing to them, and also If you could find who the insurers are, they also sometimes carry at least General Arangement drawings. other than that I wouldn't have a clue.neil.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there i have only just found this thread. There is a kit out of superfast 12 i think at 1:100 
cost kit €1100
plan €75
Look at online katalog then fahren
http://www.modellbauwerft.com/

john


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I think the Superfast ferry's are built in NW Australia. 
If you write to the company try addressing it to the chief engineer, or the superintendent.
A general letter may not find it's way to the person that could help.


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

cos918 said:


> Hi there i have only just found this thread. There is a kit out of superfast 12 i think at 1:100
> cost kit €1100
> plan €75
> Look at online katalog then fahren
> ...



yeah! I'll try to send they an e-mail!!

Thank you man!

Robert.


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

i've sent an e-mail... but they haven't replyed...


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Roberto To said:


> i've sent an e-mail... but they haven't replyed...


Hi there did you write in German. Some of these shops in Germany will only reply to emails written in German.
I know some one who was going to order the Super fast Ferry and had his German friend do all the correspondence in German, the shop mess him round so much delay after delay this took several months meanwhile the pound had loss 33% to the euro so he canceled the order.


John


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

no comment...  

i hate behaviour like this...


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

found this it the ex superfast 10 that now with sea france on the dover calais run,might be of use

John


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

ohh great!

thank you!

now i'm looking for the frames...


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there clad you liked it. You have hit the same problem as found ,the frame profiles for the hull. There are 3 possible ideas .
1. Try emailing Tallink as they run Superfast on the Baltic.
2. There is that man in Germany who has the kit and plans., this is how i found out about it. bottom of page 1 then on to page 2
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11748.0
3. Looking at her hull It's not to complicated. As far as I can make out the super fast ferrys from V to XII had all most the same hull apart from the rear platform below the rear door. 
If you could get hold of some GA plans you will get her profile top view.
Starting at the rear she has a slope in her hull sloping down to the front with a skeg in the middle. Her middle section is straight froward as its straight sides.
her bow is not to bad it with a continuous tapering in straight line in to the bow this run on a tapper out angel to a raked bow. You can get a side profile from the sea France plane I last posted.
If i find any thing Il post it here for you

John


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi John!

Ok i'll try! at the moment I'm interested to that only for my plans collection... now I have in my "shipyard" the RC model of Athara of Tirrenia navigation company... in 1/87 scale... 2,5 meters long... I must finish it before start with another model...  but I not have so much free time to dedicate to it... only some hours in the weekend... I've started in 2005...  
Now I want to remake all... with laser (my friend have it) cutted frames and keel...

Regards!

(I've seen your Celestine model on RCgroups.com forum... very very wonderful! Many compliments! Car decks is spectacoular (I love it)!! (Thumb) Do you have posted some videos of Celestine in the water on line?)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Roberto To, Have you asked this question over on the rc groups site?


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Jerome, no I haven't...

I must register in RC group yet (or jet?)...

At the moment I'm just registered to "modelboatmayhem"...


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Roberto To said:


> Hi John!
> 
> Ok i'll try! at the moment I'm interested to that only for my plans collection... now I have in my "shipyard" the RC model of Athara of Tirrenia navigation company... in 1/87 scale... 2,5 meters long... I must finish it before start with another model...  but I not have so much free time to dedicate to it... only some hours in the weekend... I've started in 2005...
> Now I want to remake all... with laser (my friend have it) cutted frames and keel...
> ...



Hi there, I see now, a one day ship on the ever increasing list of model ship we would love to build. I to have a list and next in on the building slip is Finnjet then Oleander both ferries.
Glad you like Celestine I think there 9 to 12 months work left tell she is finished.Same problem you have ,not enough time . I have no video clip on the water just photos of her prior to rebuild.
The laser cutting is a very good process some thing I have looked in to for my next build.
Question you say you are building the Athara and I see in the gallery section you posted some time ago the start of a big ferry M/S Bithia is this the same ship. I do like what you have done with the 2 stern loading ramps. do you have any newer photos. Hope to chat to you all so on the other forums.
John


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes the Bithia is the same ship... renamed... because I've seen 1 model of Bithia, 1 model of Janas but no model for Athara... and then I've changed the name... the only differences is the side windows position... but the photos that I've uploaded time ago... is about the old hull... hand cutted... with the big mistake to cut the frames right part and left part... and not in one peice... then it was so difficult to assembly... and the result was not well... is for that that i've decided to rebuild with laser cuttung... now I'm drawing all frames and keel arrangiament with CAD program... that is a long work... but of extreme precision!! 

The sterna ramps are only a prototype... one made by plasticard (evergreen sheet)... and the second one is made by paper (drow before with CAD)... but they haven't the correct shape yet... the new two will be made in 0,6mm plywood... or plexliglass... laser cutted of course...

I would like to build the biggest main car deck dimension... to allow the RO/RO of the famous Faller Car System trucks (1/87)... is for that that i've chose to build her in 1/87 scale... for that I must desing perfectly all things...

that is only an experiment... the side are made by "balsa" wood (i don't know the english name of that material)... 

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(194).JPG

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(204).JPG

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(174).JPG

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(170).JPG

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(162).JPG

raboesch propeller of course! rudders made by my self..

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10008/normal_Hull_Building_(144).JPG



cos918 said:


> Hi there, I see now, a one day ship on the ever increasing list of model ship we would love to build. I to have a list and next in on the building slip is Finnjet...


Did you have seen the giant model in 1/100 on the other forum? (the guy's named Paul if i remember correctly)(Thumb) 



cos918 said:


> Glad you like Celestine


I only don't like her bow shape... degustibus...


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Balsa wood is balsa wood the world over.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there very very nice, That's some project you have there.
It is hard to tell from your photos but the wood does look like balsa" wood so you are correct. I can see the benefits of CAD and that link to a laser cutter. I am thinking of using a laser cutter for the sides of Finnjet.
I have seen Paul's model only in photos and I speak to him a fair bit about ferries.
I to have thought about trucks on the car decks. I brought a Rc truck by revell but it was no good but since then i have found a Japanes company that made 1:80 rc trucks that look good . All so I have Found a German web site that shows converted 1:87 trucks to rc. So these are areas that I am looking in to.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v226/paularai/
http://www.hlj.com/product/KSH69286S
http://www.mikromodell.de/index_e.html
John


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi John, I've seen German web site that shows converted 1:87 trucks to rc... that's wonderful! but so difficult to realize! (I think)


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there. I don't think it will be that hard. Take ridged 17 ton 3 axle lorry by faller. There a rear gearbox/ motor and the steering is there all it need's is the magnet guide removing and link put in a micro servo. Fiddly yes time consuming yes but faller done a lot of the hard work from what I under stand. Now it is trying to find a cheep second hand one. I am going to try and get that kyosho 1:80 rc truck on 49mhz so i wont get interfernce from 27 and 40 mhz.

John


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

i think you can buy cheap 'micro' rc cars, over here we have them in many department stores and electronics stores. Surely they would have them in Europe too'

if you could 'gut' the drive mechanism and steering and graft a truck body over it i think you could make a few RC trucks for show purposes (an entire cargo of them wouldn't work so well i reckon'


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

hi there . The problem with those cheep car is there is not much steering and the throttle is on or off . I got cheep revell rc truck and it a nightmare to drive on off the ferry. That's why i am thinking of the kyosho 1:80 rc truck or convert faller truck

John


----------

